# Looking for Riders in Kaiserslautern, Germany



## crewdog10 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this board. I just purchased my first mountain bike about two weeks ago. I'm looking for some people in the Kaiserslautern area who would like to go riding. I have a rack on my car, so getting to different places won't be a problem. If anyone wants to ride, email me at [email protected]. Later.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*I am guessing*

you are an American, or at least have access to Vogelweh, which means you have a lot of mixed double track and single track up in the woods around post. Not a bad place to start riding. I live outside of Ktown and ride almost everyday, normally following some of the trail markers set up by the Germans. Trails # 2 and #3, which start and or finish in different places, can be started in Waldfischbach and Bann repectivly. I do #2 to #3 for about 4- 5 hours of riding and #2 by itself for about 3-3.5 depending on how fast I want to ride. If you wanted to ride some pretty nice single track, Rodalben is a good place to go. There are directions in the Trails section of mtbr. I have met very few new riders, or really any cross country riders, in the area, but I am now riding with a group of Germans on Sunday. They kind of move out and it really wouldn't be a good place for a new rider. If you want to ride or are looking for info on trails around here, I will do my best to meet up with you. I wouldn't say I am training for racing this year, but I am riding with a purpose most of the time. Most Saturdays I just go out ride for fun. Post here or something to get ahold of me and perhaps we can meet up for a ride. I am 33 a little to fat and have been riding 10 or so years. We all start somewhere, I hope to meet you, Ed


----------



## crewdog10 (Dec 15, 2004)

I rode at rodalben last weekend in the snow. It was alot different than riding the trails around here. Lot's of fun.  I'll email you.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*New Mountain Bike Park - Pfalzerwald*

I happened upon this in the mtb-news.de site yesterday and thought I'd pass on the info to those from the K-town area.

https://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/

There are 5 marked rides (Streckennetz) and guided tours. I haven't tried anyy of these trails except for those around Lambrecht. I've done this ride from Lambrecht to Elmstein and it was pretty good.









If anybody's interested in trying any of these, let me know.

Bruce


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*Next Friday*

and Saturday is the official opening of these trails. There is supposed to be a ride and stuff on the 23rd, Satrurday, and I have heard rumors of 150- 200 riders showing up, maybe more. Friday the 22nd is the first day of the festival and I am not sure any of the specifics. I am heading up there on Friday afternoon to see what Saturday has to offer. A lot of the trail is double track, but I have really enjoyed 1,2,3 and parts of 4. Hope to see some Americans at the fest, Ed


----------



## jclark50 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Riding Around K-Town*

I have been living near Ramstein for a few years, but just got my knee straight and got my new frame.

I have rode Rodalben once and found it to be a very fun single track to ride. The thing is where I entered had a no biking sign. I later found out that you are not supposed to bike single track trails in Germany. So I never went back. Well I picked up a brochure (the same map that someone posted in this tread) and Rodalben is listed as a biking trail. They have a link to a website, but I can't read German. Does anyone know the deal with this or should I say has it been open to bikers? Thanks.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Psuedo-Legal?*



jclark50 said:


> Does anyone know the deal with this or should I say has it been open to bikers? Thanks.


Different states in Germany have different regs on riding trails. Here's my take on riding over here:


Badenwuertenburg =  bad
Bavaria =  bad
RheinlandPfalz =  better
Saarland =  better
Hessen =  okay

The section's thats signed as MTB trail in Rodalben is okay to ride and you're encouraged to do it. The sections that aren't... Well, ride them too. Rodalben is in RheinladPfalz and most singletrack is okay to ride. As it's less populated than some other states, you'll have less conflict so you'll probably never have anyone say something.

But if you try the same thing on a sunny Sunday afternoon on the Konigstuhl in Heidelberg during the hight of tourist season, you'll get a few dirty looks and more than one "fahrad fahren is verbotten hier" from a fat-faced dip-scheisse besserwisser.

For Rodalben, you're looking for this:









These trails are signed, so you shouldn't have a problem.

Bruce


----------



## Finder91 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rodalben this weekend*

I plan on riding the MTB trail in Rodalben this weekend. This will be my first time there...anyone else plan on making the same trip?

Finder91


----------



## jclark50 (Sep 6, 2004)

Finder91 said:


> I plan on riding the MTB trail in Rodalben this weekend. This will be my first time there...anyone else plan on making the same trip?
> 
> Finder91


Did you find the trailhead? I was just wondering the location. Thanks.


----------



## Finder91 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rodalben*



jclark50 said:


> Did you find the trailhead? I was just wondering the location. Thanks.


I did find it. I parked in the lot across from the gas station. Backtrack for about 250 yards and you will see the trailhead on your right. It starts off as a small dirt trail up the hill. It is pretty clearly marked "F" trail. The first 15 minutes or so are a little overgrown but it really opens up into a very nice trail. I didn't even come close to riding the whole 47Kms but I did spend a couple of hours and had a good time.


----------



## wyrm_142 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I've rode all of the Bikepark paths (except #5), I've also got a couple CD's with MTB trails all over Germany.

I'm game to try anything.


----------



## PumbaaDpig (Jul 14, 2004)

*Do you guys have a group?*

Hello,

I'm in the Baumholder Area and I have to say that I get some pretty decent ridding here. Lots of Uphill but it's nice when yougo down hill. The trails are pretty much yours. Everyone has the feelingthat everyone should enjoy the trails or paths. I ride with a friend mostly on farm roads and bike trails. There's LOTS of places to explore and I myself have gotten lost in the area. I can say though that I know the area pretty well since I've gotten lost. Some Germans are amazed I know some of the places they talk about (like 2 bomb craters from WWII) because I'm "American" Scheiss Ami! HAH HAH ;D

I've never rode any trails in the Vogelweh or Ramstein Area. I'm a teacher and am on Summer Break so if anyone is patient enough to show a slowpoke rider and his friend some trails in your neck of the woods send me an e-mail please! Or if you'd like to ride around here send me an e-mail.

Weidmansheil!
Radley


----------



## GT_Rider (Jul 12, 2005)

*Rodalben Ride*



wyrm_142 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've rode all of the Bikepark paths (except #5), I've also got a couple CD's with MTB trails all over Germany.
> 
> I'm game to try anything.


I just rode the Blue/white side of the F trail on Sunday. Does anyone know how long the Green/Yellow side is? I have read different trail reviews and one said that they came up with 49 miles. I am just wondering how he came to that? I am trying to get some more guys to go out there and ride again on Sunday the 17th around 10am if anyone else is interested, it would be nice to meets some MTN BKRs in the area. Bobby


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

*We're in Mannheim*

Myself and my Wife are newer MTB riders and live on BFV in Mannheim. She has a GF Cake, and got an HM FSL (I know, it's not a big-name bike, but it's really nice anyways w/ excellent components) on the way. We're planning a trip out to Robalden soon, as well as some trips to the Alps.
Drop a line sometime.

Joel & Linz

[email protected]


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*Riders in Germany*

I lived near Ramstein for 7yrs and have ridden all around in the area. Landstuhl, Hohenecken, K-town, Rodalben etc. Lots of great stuff. Just rode Trippstadt the other day as well. Any how I moved to Heidelberg and have been riding the Konigstuhl quite a bit lately. There are three great trails headed down, the Felsenmeer, Serptentine, and Rocky Path. I also have been riding the easter edge of the Pfalz a bit too near Neustadt and Deidesheim. Would be willing to show some folks the routes if interested. It's a pretty good climb of 500 vertical meters, but the downhill makes it all worth it.

I dislocate my left shoulder last week on a new trail with 30 sets of stairs, but I am still looking for riding partners when things get better in a week or two. I ride mostly alone now, but with a partner sometimes, but I would love to get in on some regular group rides. Anyone know of some? Thanks Mark


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*Not True*

Every state in Germany has different laws about riding on the trails. Much of the new bikepark in the Pfalz is on single track. So in Rheinland Pfalz the rule is more open than othe places. In fact part of the route for Rodalben is a Marked bike route so it's totaly legal. The rule in Bad Wurtenberg where I live is no trails less that 2 meters wide, it all depends where they measure. All the germans ride the single tracks as well. Most of the trails in Germany are two meters wide with a trail in the middle the is narrow.

Go ride and enjoy. Just be couteous to the hikers and you will have no issues. 



jclark50 said:


> I have been living near Ramstein for a few years, but just got my knee straight and got my new frame.
> 
> I have rode Rodalben once and found it to be a very fun single track to ride. The thing is where I entered had a no biking sign. I later found out that you are not supposed to bike single track trails in Germany. So I never went back. Well I picked up a brochure (the same map that someone posted in this tread) and Rodalben is listed as a biking trail. They have a link to a website, but I can't read German. Does anyone know the deal with this or should I say has it been open to bikers? Thanks.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*I don't know exactly what time...*

but I think at 5:30 to 6:00 there is a group ride at the Landstuhl gate 1. That would be on Wendsdays. I will be up there around 5:00 tommorow to see if the group turns up. Hope to see someone, Ed


----------



## Boogie Daddy (Apr 1, 2006)

*Any advice for riding Garmisch?*

After the birth of my daughter, my wife and I are planning a trip to Garmisch. All I know about it is what I read on the websites. From the pictures it looks like a a good time. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## PumbaaDpig (Jul 14, 2004)

*Landstuhl Group Ride*

Do they do group rides often at Landstuhl? What's the experience level?
Radley


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

PumbaaDpig said:


> Do they do group rides often at Landstuhl? What's the experience level?
> Radley


When I rode back in the day (01-03) w/ the Landstuhl crew the rides were pretty fast past, technically challenging, and 25-45k. A lot of guys have moved since then, so I don't know what things are like now. The trails around LRMC (Bismark Turn) can be challenging technichally for those who haven't spent much time mountain biking. I have seen more than a few novices turn back after the first 15 minutes.

Those guys used to do alot of stuff together, I just tried to show up for the weekly rides, but never participated in there other events.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

Boogie Daddy said:


> After the birth of my daughter, my wife and I are planning a trip to Garmisch. All I know about it is what I read on the websites. From the pictures it looks like a a good time. Any advice is welcome.


It's been a couple of years since I've ridden garmisch, but my favorite ride there was grainau/eibsee/hochturlhutte/erhwald/grainau.

There are a bunch of different routes to the eibsee, but I preferred passing through the center of grainau.

If you ride up to the Eibsee Hotel, you'll see signs for Hochturlhutte (SP?). At the top of the climb is a cafe. It's mostly fire-road. It switchbacks up the side of the zugspitz for a while, passing under the cable car a couple of times. From the cafe, you bomb down into Erhwald, Austria. I did it on the pavement, but I'm sure there's a dirt route somewhere. From Ehrwahld you can a catch mixed single/doubletrack route that follows the B-road and creak back towards garmisch. This is really fast, just downslope enough to big ring it most of the way, but still requiring some effort. The route back to Garmisch starts just past the esso station near the B-road, to the left of the b-road.


----------



## EastCoastRider24 (Jan 27, 2007)

*mountain bikers??????????*

Yo!

I'll be moving out towards the Ramstein area next week. I am definitely interested in finding some fellow mountain bikers to hook up with when I get out there. I have been searching around the net trying to figure out what the scene is like, but it has been tough to find a whole lot of info. I had a couple of questions, so if anyone can answer it would be much appreciated!

1) Do they have a lot of technical trails?

2) Do they have any local races?

I like to ride fast and technical trails but I am also down for just going out and messing around too 
Anyway, my email address is [email protected] Hit me up if you want to ride

Thanks
Ben


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*Short answer*

No, not really and yes there are lots of races in the area. 
Rides are pretty much weekends and then a short fast ride Weds. night with a local American club.

There are rides with Germans that I do sometimes do for fun and to meet some of the locals.

When you get here post again or PM me and we will meet up to ride and see what we can do about getting you out on the trail. Look forward to another American to ride with over here, Ed


----------



## EastCoastRider24 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply*

Ed,
Bummer about their not being many technical rides...but what can ya do! Thats cool to hear that they have a club in the area though. I can't wait to start riding over there. I mailed my bike out wednesday so hopefully it will make it across pretty quick.

Thanks for the info man. I'll definitely post again when I get over there and my bike comes in the mail. Talk to you later

Ben


----------



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello, 

My name is Tim and I am new to biking. My wife and I are buying bikes to start riding this year. She wants to ride just to get outside and spend time together while I plan on getting on some trails as well. We will be picking up Motobecane 400HT's in the next few days. Is anyone still around the area that knows the trails well around Kaiserslautern? I am looking foward to meeting up and getting out this summer 

Later,
Tim


----------



## logman (Mar 1, 2007)

*Ramstein Area Cycling Club (RACC)*

Tim,

Welcome to the KMC! Ramstein Area Cycling Club (RACC) meets regulary offering a wide range of riding opportunities. I'm on the Ramstein global if you want more info.

Regards,
Mike

[email protected]


----------

